# Marketplace ads first post editable



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Before all these reforms on the forum, you couldn't make edits to the first posts (at least, but I think it was all posts) in a marketplace thread. This was in order to make it more transparent, if problems arose and also to make it a sort of resource to ascertain prices for certain gear and axes.

Then it changed, since no one, not even the sellers could answer to the ad, but then it stayed editable. Many times I see that people purposely change or remove the price after they sell, and I think we are losing a valuable resource with historic price details.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kreacher said:


> Before all these reforms on the forum, you couldn't make edits to the first posts (at least, but I think it was all posts) in a marketplace thread. This was in order to make it more transparent, if problems arose and also to make it a sort of resource to ascertain prices for certain gear and axes.
> 
> Then it changed, since no one, not even the sellers could answer to the ad, but then it stayed editable. Many times I see that people purposely change or remove the price after they sell, and I think we are losing a valuable resource with historic price details.


I agree. The situation is not ideal but at the moment it is what it is. We are doing our best to discuss this with @VSadmin but we have to accept that they own the site now and have to do things their way. There seems to be corporate policy that overrides what may be best for individual communities.

It isn't the fault of the individual who we see here as VSadmin, but (I think) more of a blanket policy that they cannot do anything about.


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

Maybe this can be mitigated by adding a note the rules saying it's encouraged that sellers do not edit the original listing (including price) once an item is sold, for historical reference.


----------



## A Greene (Oct 3, 2004)

Items don’t usually sell for the original listed price so I’m not sure how accurate the history will be.


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

A Greene said:


> Items don't usually sell for the original listed price so I'm not sure how accurate the history will be.


Yes, but if you cannot edit any post, you can also check the price reductions. It is not a final price check, that's what eflay and auction houses are for, just to have an idea of what the prices are. Here they are more honest and without much scams or dubious ad listings and such.


----------



## Brujo (Feb 20, 2019)

kreacher said:


> Yes, but if you cannot edit any post, you can also check the price reductions. It is not a final price check, that's what eflay and auction houses are for, just to have an idea of what the prices are. Here they are more honest and without much scams or dubious ad listings and such.


I am concerned about the potential for after the fact revisions to details other than price.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

Currently I have a mouthpiece for sale. Nobody pulled the trigger at the initial asking price, so after a while I lowered it. After another while, I lowered it again. And again. Suddenly realized that if somebody encountering my FS thread simply hovers their cursor over the title to read the first few lines of the original post, they'll see only the initial asking price -- not the current asking price.

Oh no! If the initial price is too high, they won't read the full thread & discover that I've lowered the price! So I've edited the original post -- displaying the initial price in strikethrough, followed by the current price *bolded*. Both are visible to Hovering-Cursor Person; it's clear what the initial price _was_, & what the price is _now_. Win/win.

And as soon as I sell something, I change the For Sale thread tag to *Sold*. It's easy! It's fun! It clears away thread clutter, thereby helping other buyers & sellers!


----------

